# How to find good used Rolleiflex



## SteveR1234 (Sep 16, 2022)

I am looking for a good condition 1953 or 1954 Rolleiflex for a specific art project that requires a camera of one of those years.  It can be either the 2.8 or 3.5, but the main thing is the glass must be good.  I have done the usual Google and Ebay searches.  Anyone know websites or dealers you would recommend?


----------



## webestang64 (Sep 16, 2022)

KEH.....     Search results for: 'Rolleiflex' at KEH Camera


----------



## IanG (Sep 19, 2022)

It depends on where you live, which country.

Ian


----------

